# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Bu Dünyada İmtihan Oluyoruz Gerçeğini Nasıl Anlamalıyız.

## halukgta

Allah bizleri bu dünyada nasıl bir imtihandan geçiriyor, bu sorunun cevabını hiç düşündünüz mü? Önce şunu lütfen unutmayalım, Allah asla kullarını imtihan ederken, eşit olmayan şartlar oluşturup, daha sonrada kullarını aynı imtihandan geçirmez. Çünkü Allah ben kuluma, kaldıramayacağı bir yük yüklemem diyor.

Bu konular bizlere, Kuran ın onayını almayan çok yanlış bilgiler ışığında anlatılıyor, öyle olunca da toplumun kafası karışıyor. Allah kullarına hiç nedensiz azap etmez, cezalandırmaz önce bu gerçeği özellikle Kuran dan anlamalıyız. Şunu unutmayalım, bu dünyaya gelirken ya da bu dünyada yaşarken, BAŞIMIZA GELEN GERİ DÖNÜŞÜ OLMAYAN, DÜZELTİLEMEYEN ACILAR, KEDERLER, MUSİBETLER ALLAH IN TAKDİRİ DEĞİL, BİZLERİN KENDİ ELLERİMİZLE, NEFSİMİZLE YA DA DAVRANIŞLARIMIZLA, HATALARIMIZLA OLUŞTURDUĞUMUZ SONUÇLARDIR. 

Allah elbette sınar, zorluklarla, acıyla, mallarımızı eksilterek ya da tam tersi fazla mal mülk vererek bizleri imtihan eder. Ama bu imtihan belirli bir zamanla sınırlıdır. Bizler ne yazık ki başımıza gelen çok büyük kazaların ya da musibetlerin verdiği sonuçları, Allah ın takdiri, kaderi, imtihanı şeklinde değerlendirir, detayına inmeden geçiştiririz. YANİ ELLERİMİZİN YAPTIĞI YANLIŞLARIN SUÇUNU, ADETA ALLAH IN ÜSTÜNE ATARIZ. Kaderimizmiş der geçeriz. Allah adaletsiz değildir. Bir ceza verecekse uyarmak için kuluna, KISAS HÜKMÜNE UYGUN, ADALETLİ VERİR VE BİZLERİ BÖYLECE İKAZ EDER, lütfen bu gerçeği unutmayalım. Bakın bu konuda ne diyor yaradan.

Nisa 79: SANA GELEN İYİLİK ALLAH'TANDIR. BAŞINA GELEN KÖTÜLÜK İSE NEFSİNDENDİR. Seni insanlara elçi gönderdik; şahit olarak da Allah yeter. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Şura 30: BAŞINIZA GELECEK HER FELAKET, KENDİ YAPIP ETTİKLERİNİZİN BİR ÜRÜNÜDÜR. Bununla beraber Allah pek çoğunu bağışlıyor. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Demek ki Allah ben iyilik, güzellik veririm kullarıma diyor. Başlarına gelen kötülükler ise kendi elleriyle yaptıklarının sonucu olduğunu belirtiyor. Bizler yanlış bir bilginin etkisiyle, hayrın ve şerrin Allah dan geldiğine inanırız, böyle olunca adaletin terazisini ne yazık ki doğru ölçüp değerlendiremeyiz. Bu düşünce bizleri, yanlış anlatılan fikirlere inanmamızı sağlıyor. Bakın Allah bizleri ne için yarattığını nasıl anlatıyor.

Mülk 2: O Kİ, HANGİNİZİN DAHA GÜZEL DAVRANACAĞINI SINAMAK İÇİN ÖLÜMÜ VE HAYATI YARATMIŞTIR. O, mutlak galiptir, çok bağışlayıcıdır. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Ali İmran 182: Bu, dünyada iken kendi ellerinizle yapmış olduğunuzun karşılığıdır. YOKSA ALLAH, KULLARINA ZULMETMEZ. (Diyanet meali

Böylece bu dünyadaki imtihanımızın asıl amacı, çok daha açık ortaya çıkıyor. Allah bizleri imtihan ederken, hangimizin bu dünyada daha güzel işler yapıp, yapmadığımızı sınadığını söylüyor. Bunu yapması içinde Allah, tüm kullarını eşit şartlarda, eşit koşullarda imtihan etmesi gerekir. YANİ HERKES GÜCÜNE, KAPASİTESİNE GÖRE İMTİHAN OLUR. İkinci ayet aslında, bu dünyada başımıza gelen musibetlerin, kendi ellerimizle bizzat kendimizin yaptıklarının karşılığı olduğunu söylüyor. Yani Allah diyor ki, başınıza gelen büyük acıları, sakatlıkları benim üstüme atıp, Allah böyle istemiş demeyin diyor. Çünkü bu acı, keder benim takdirim değil, senin yaptıklarının sonucudur. Bakın Allah kullarını, bu konuda nasıl uyarıyor bir başka ayetinde.

Müminun 62: Biz hiçbir kimseye gücünün yettiğinden fazla yük yüklemeyiz. Katımızda hakkı söyleyen bir kitap vardır. ONLAR ZULME, HAKSIZLIĞA UĞRATILMAZLAR. (Diyanet meali)
Allah hiçbir kulumu, haksız bir şekilde zulme uğratmam diyor. O zaman başımıza gelen çok üzücü olayların sorumluluğunu, Allah ın üzerine atmak yerine, bu acının nedenlerini kendimizde aramalıyız. DEMEK Kİ ALLAH YAPTIĞI İMTİHANI, KULUNUN GÜCÜNE GÖRE YAPTIĞI ANLAŞILIYOR. Allah kendi kaderimizi, imtihanımızı bizzat bizlere bıraktığını söyler. Konuyla ilgili ayete bakalım.

İsra 13: HER İNSANIN AMELİNİ BOYNUNA DOLADIK YANİ MAHŞERE AMELLERİ BOYNUNA TAKILI OLARAK GELECEKTİR. İnsan için kıyamet gününde, açılmış olarak önüne konacak bir kitap çıkarırız. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayetten de anlıyoruz ki, her insan kaderini, imtihanını kendisi yaşar ve bu yaşadıkları da hesap günü önüne getirilerek kararları verilir diyor. Bizler bu dünyadaki imtihanımızı, bazen öyle yanlış şeylerle bağdaştırıyoruz ki, kendi yanlışlarımızı, hatalarımızı adeta örterek, gizleyerek ortaya çıkmış üzücü acı olayları, Allah ın üzerine atıyoruz ve diyoruz ki, Allah ın takdiri böyleymiş. Allah ın adaletine adeta saygısızlık yapıyoruz. Tekrar hatırlatmak istiyorum, ALLAH IN İMTİHANI İNANIN ÇOK KOLAY, YETER Kİ İMTİHANIN KURALLARINI BİLELİM VE FARKLI KONULARI, İMTİHANIMIZ GİBİ GÖSTERMEYELİM. Bakın Allah nelerden ve nasıl imtihan ettiğini söylüyor.

Enfal 28: Biliniz ki, MALLARINIZ VE ÇOCUKLARINIZ BİRER İMTİHAN SEBEBİDİR ve büyük mükâfat Allah'ın katındadır. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Enbiya 35: Her nefis ölümü tadacaktır. SİZİ BİR İMTİHAN OLARAK HAYIR İLE DE ŞER İLE DE DENİYORUZ. Ancak bize döndürüleceksiniz. (Diyanet meali)

Bakara 155: Andolsun ki sizi BİRAZ KORKU VE AÇLIKLA, BİR DE MALLAR, CANLAR VE ÜRÜNLERDEN EKSİLTEREK DENERİZ. SABREDENLERİ MÜJDELE. (Diyanet meali)

Ankebut 23: İnsanlar, İnandık demekle imtihan edilmeden bırakılacaklarını mı zannederler. Andolsun ki, biz onlardan öncekileri de imtihandan geçirmişizdir. ELBETTE ALLAH, DOĞRULARI ORTAYA ÇIKARACAK, YALANCILARI DA MUTLAKA ORTAYA KOYACAKTIR. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayetlere baktığınızda, Allah bizleri nelerle imtihan ettiğini çok açık söylüyor, bizlere bildiriyor. Dikkat ettiyseniz, asla imtihanımızı Allah çok büyük kalıcı, süreklilik arz eden imtihanlardan geçirmiyor. Aklımızın başına gelmesini ve doğruya yönelmemiz için imtihandan geçirdiği anlaşılıyor. Dikkat ederseniz mallarımızla, çocuklarımızla Allah bizleri imtihan ediyor. Peki, bu imtihan, nasıl bir imtihan olabilir? Enbiya 35. ayette bunu açıklıyor. Hayırla da olur, şerle de. Yani hayırlı evlat ya da hayırsız evlat vererek deneye bilir. Mallarımızdan eksilterek, bizleri sınaya bilir. Onu da Bakara 155. ayette söylüyor, mallarınızı eksilterek, sizleri korkutabiliriz diyor. Acaba kulum bu durumda ne yapacak? İŞTE ALLAH IN İMTİHANI BÖYLE OLUYOR. SABREDEREK, ZOR ANIMIZDA BİLE ALLAH DAN UMUT KESMEYEREK.

Ankebut 2 ve 3. ayetlerde, imtihansız inandık demekle bırakılmayacağımızı, bilmemizi Allah söylüyor. Ayetin sonunda ise, tüm gerçekler ortaya dökülerek, sabırla Allah dan umudunu kesmeyenler ile kendi nefsine uyanları ayırıp, ortaya çıkaracağının hükmünü veriyor. Bu konuda bir başka örnek vermek istiyorum.

Enam 165: Sizi yeryüzünde iktidar sahipleri yapan O'dur. VERDİĞİ NİMETLERLE SİZİ DENEMEK İÇİN KİMİNİZİ KİMİNİZDEN DERECELERLE ÜSTÜN KILAN DA O'DUR. Şüphesiz Rabbin, cezası çabuk olandır ve gerçekten O, çok bağışlayandır; çok merhamet edendir ( Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayete çok farklı anlamlar verip, Allah aranızdan bazılarınızı çok farklı yaratmış, yani bazılarınızı güzel, bazılarınızı çirkin, bazılarınızı erkek, bazılarınızı kadın yaratarak üstün kılmıştır şeklinde izah edenlere rastlarız. Buna benzer şeyleri söyleyen, Allah ın bizleri nasıl bir imtihandan geçirdiğini anlayamayanlardır.

Bu dünyadaki imtihanımız ne güzelliklerimizden, nede kadın ya da erkek oluşumuzdan elbette değildir. İmtihan takvamızdadır. Birbirimizden malca, ya da zenginlik fakirlik yönüyle farklı olabiliriz. Makam mevki yönünden de farkımız olabilir. Tüm bunlar ve buna benzer şeyler, bir imtihan vesilesidir. İmtihan konusunu, daha doğru anlayabilmemiz için, bir örnek daha vermek istiyorum.

Araf 168: Onları yeryüzünde birçok topluluğa böldük. İçlerinden bazıları iyi kimselerdi; bazıları ise böyle değildi. İYİ OLMAYANLARI, YANLIŞLARINDAN BELKİ DÖNERLER DİYE, İYİLİK VE KÖTÜLÜKLERLE İMTİHAN ETTİK. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bakın ayet, imtihan konusunu ne kadar güzel açıklıyor. İMTİHANDAKİ ASIL AMAÇ, ALLAH IN KULLARINI DOĞRUYA, GÜZELE YÖNELTMEK, YANİ KENDİLERİNE GETİRMEK İÇİN OLDUĞU AÇIKÇA ANLAŞILIYOR. Allah kullarını hemen terk etmiyor, şefkatle sabırla doğruya yöneltmek için çaba harcıyor.

Kuran Hz. Eyüp peygamberin kıssasından örnek verir. Başına birçok dertler, yokluk, hastalık gelen Hz. Eyüp, asla Allah a karşı saygısını, umudunu yitirmeyip isyan etmemiş, sabırla zorluklarla mücadele ederek, Allah a duasını eksik etmeyip, Allah dan yardım istemiştir. Sabrıyla Allah ın imtihanından geçen Hz. Eyüp, bizlere imtihanın ne olduğu gerçeğini çok güzel anlatmaktadır. Hatırlatmak isterim, Allah Eyüp kuluna hastalık ve yokluk vererek imtihan ettiğini söylemiyor. Eyüp peygamberimiz karşılaştığı zorluklar karşısında yılmadan mücadele ediyor. Allah sırf imtihan içinde bunları yapabilir, zorluklara karşı tavrımızı sınayabilir. Allah sonunda, Hz. Eyüp ün dualarına karşılık vermiş ve misliyle yardıma koşmuştur. 

Bu dünyada imtihan olduğumuz gerçeğini doğru anlayabilmemiz için, bir ayette geçen çok önemli bir noktayı da hatırlatmak istiyorum. Bakara 216. ayette Allah, OLUR Kİ HOŞUNUZA GİTMEYEN BİR ŞEY, SİZİN İÇİN HAYIRLIDIR VE OLUR Kİ, SEVDİĞİNİZ ŞEYDE SİZİN BİR ŞERDİR, ALLAH BİLİR DE SİZ BİLMEZSİNİZ diye bizleri uyarır. Aslında bu ayetten alacağımız çok dersler vardır. Yine İnşirah suresi 5 ve 6. ayetlerde Allah, bizlere adeta moral verircesine, ELBETTE ZORLUKLA BERABER BİR KOLAYLIK VARDIR, ZORLUĞUN YANINDA KOLAYLIK VARDIR diyerek, zorluklarla bizlerin mücadele etmesini, asla pes etmememiz gerektiği örneğini verir.

Allah bu dünyada bizleri özgür bırakmış ve bizlerin yaptığı olaylara ilk etapta müdahale etmeyerek, bizleri imtihan etmektedir. Elbette daha sonra gerektiğinde müdahale etiğinde bile, bizler bunu fark edemiyoruz. Hiç birimiz bunu Allah yaptı demeyiz. Mutlaka bir neden bir sebep ile ilişkilendiririz. HATTA KENDİ NEFSİMİZDE, ÖYLE BİR KELİME YARATMIŞIZDIR Kİ, OLAYLAR KARŞISINDA ŞANSIMIZ BÖYLEYMİŞ DİYEREK, ALLAH I DEVREDEN BİZZAT KENDİMİZ ÇIKARTIRIZ. Hâlbuki şans diye bir şey yoktur. 

Tekrar hatırlatmam gerekirse, Allah ın bizleri yaptığı imtihan ile lütfen kendi yanlışlarımızın sonucu başımıza gelen musibetleri, yani üzücü hadiseleri karıştırmayalım. Bizlerin yapmadığı, bir başkasının neden olduğu acı gerçekleri de, lütfen bu Allah ın takdiriymiş diyerek, Allah a nispet etmeyelim. Buna benzer olayları, araştırıp suçluları bulup cezalandırılmasını sağlayalım. Ama asla Allah dan umut kesmeden, onun yardımını isteyelim ve Yaradan a her halimizle bağlılığımızı belirtelim. Bu olayın sonunda, gerçeklerle yüz yüze kaldığımızda, ALLAH TARAFINDAN SINANACAĞIMIZI UNUTMAYALIM. ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH HER ANIMIZLA BİZLERİ İMTİHAN EDİYOR. Her acının, her kederin sonunda, örnek kıssalarda olduğu gibi, Allah aklımıza bile gelmeyecek bir mutluluğu, huzuru bizlere vereceğinin bilincinde olalım.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

